# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Tanza Culpra

## Adfor

Greetings and salutations!

I started working on another elaboration from my Tavenyar Peninsula project (https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=44051). I was working on my Vin Taerynth city, was getting a little antsy, and decided to return to my one true love, graph paper!

This structure is of Auzari design, the oldest beings (maybe) still alive in my world. They were the dominating race for many aeons, controlling the primary races well known to most today--elves, dwarves, gnomes, and halflings (no not humans, they are from a different planet, and didn't arrive until many aeons later). This structure was built on a main ley line, and its purpose was energy creation, aka a generator.



It's not fully done just yet, with most of the outlying area still to be drawn, but I felt it was good enough to convey my idea of the main structure to post today! There will be a few subterranean levels, and a couple structural inside levels as well, as I will be using this for my Pathfinder campaign I'm currently running.

I'd love to know any thoughts or critiques!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## Adfor

Do believe this to be done, surface level at least. I may go back to do some final lining on the pyramid, and get the shading in, but for now I'm in the mood for dungeon creation, my favorite!



Cheers!

IR

P.S. Can you find the one secret on the map?  :Wink:

----------


## Adfor

Hello everyone! I've been rather absent due to life demands, so I aim to change that!

###Latest WIP ###


I've been designing this dungeon room by room at around CR 9-11 in the little bit of free time I have currently. Trying to incorporate the generator idea into the design, and as a sort of puzzle needing to solved over 3 floors to be able to access the pyramid levels.

Soon as I finish the first section, I'll post my notes for what I have so far.

I'd love to hear any thoughts or critiques!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## JGroeling

Dig this especially all the small details which really give it some flavor and dimension. Will ask if room 2 is full of spider eggs. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Adfor

> Dig this especially all the small details which really give it some flavor and dimension. Will ask if room 2 is full of spider eggs. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback, JGroeling!

It's meant to be a scarab nest, I'll have my notes tidied up soon, I'll be sure to post it so the room details are clarified.

----------


## Adfor

Hello!



Just a small update with a few more rooms filled in. I have a couple more chambers to do for this wing, then I'll post my notes, I hope you enjoy!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## -ML-

nice work  :Very Happy: 
i like your neatly inking and the light pastell tones

----------


## Tillerz

Yes, I like the inking. Are you publishing this map for use anywhere, any time?  :Surprised:

----------


## Adfor

> nice work 
> i like your neatly inking and the light pastell tones


Thank you, ML! Prismacolor regular and Verithin colored pencils, and Prismacolor .005 liner pens are my medium.




> Yes, I like the inking. Are you publishing this map for use anywhere, any time?


Thanks Tillerz! I don't have grand intention of publishing this, but I've been working on getting material together for a portfolio of sorts, and I'm highly considering branching out into some other social mediums to get my work out there, as this site is really my only source currently. If anything this can be used by anyone if they would like to make personal use of it, though keep in mind this is designed specifically to my world in regards to lore and substance. Glad you like it!  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###


The first wing is done! The last room was a lot of fun to put down, and gave my a chance to elaborate on a predatory fungi I thought up years ago named Eye of Mounaiv, or Mounaiv's Woe. The fungi sucks oxygen from it's host, eventually turning it to dust, and it reproduces by means of aggressive spores that will attempt to latch on to any host available; human, animal, plant, other fungi, you name it. I'm going to do a quick write up on it in the near future to give it a bit more substance, stay tuned!

As promised, my notes are attached (hopefully they pull up, never attached a zipped PDF before).

Much more to come, I'd love to hear thoughts and critiques!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## Lyandra

These look very intricate and the shading and colours are lovely.  :Smile:

----------


## delgondahntelius

Everyone knows what a big fan of hand drawn maps I am. Great detail in this map! Awesome work!

Del

----------


## Adfor

> These look very intricate and the shading and colours are lovely.


Why thank you, Lyandra! I've not gotten this detailed on a dungeon map before, so it's been a lot of fun to lay out.




> Everyone knows what a big fan of hand drawn maps I am. Great detail in this map! Awesome work!
> 
> Del


It means a lot, Delgon! I've really been taking my time with this one, only 2 1/2 levels to go!  :Wink:

----------

